# NJ/NY



## MacroKaiju (Jan 6, 2007)

Just taking a shot in the dark, was wondering if anyone knew anything in the NY or NJ areas? Big, small, general pack that goes out and drinks?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2007)

Lol nevermind, I'm stupid


Anyway,

FA united is in august at Elizabeth NJ.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jan 6, 2007)

yea, bout the only one I know of. if I remember correctly it's the stop on the NJ rail transit next to a jail. least, I think it is, 5 floor heavy barbed wire, iron in the windows...


----------



## Cray (Jan 7, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> yea, bout the only one I know of. if I remember correctly it's the stop on the NJ rail transit next to a jail. least, I think it is, 5 floor heavy barbed wire, iron in the windows...



Actually, it's the stop at the airport.  But hey, with security what it is these days, you might not be able to tell the difference 

Honestly, the closest thing to the hotel (aside from the airport) is, well, other hotels.  And an admittedly spaghetti-like set of highways.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jan 7, 2007)

Cray said:
			
		

> Actually, it's the stop at the airport.Â Â But hey, with security what it is these days, you might not be able to tell the difference
> 
> Honestly, the closest thing to the hotel (aside from the airport) is, well, other hotels.Â Â And an admittedly spaghetti-like set of highways.



airport... the stop with the monorail? thought that was trenton or something. Man we really need someone to update the FA united page so we can make travel plans. what hotels are closest, greyhound, amtrak, nj tranist, taxi, all that wonderful crap.


----------



## Cray (Jan 7, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> Man we really need someone to update the FA united page



That'd be me!  

I'm trying, I swear!  We've had such unspeakable problems with our hosting company.  I don't even want to get into it, or I'll end up looking very unprofessional :evil:



> so we can make travel plans. what hotels are closest, greyhound, amtrak, nj tranist, taxi, all that wonderful crap.



Your best bet for hotels really is the Ramada (the one the convention is in). You're not gonna get a room for $79/night at any of the other hotels.  Most of them wouldn't even give us group rates under $100/night.

If you want, though, here's a list of the other hotels nearby: http://newark.airporthotelguide.com/airporthotels.html

The Ramada has a free shuttle to and from the airport, so any kind of transit that'll get you to the airport can get you to the hotel.  Once you're in the airport, ring up the Ramada and they'll send a shuttle.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jan 8, 2007)

Cray said:
			
		

> Your best bet for hotels really is the Ramada (the one the convention is in). You're not gonna get a room for $79/night at any of the other hotels.Â Â Most of them wouldn't even give us group rates under $100/night.
> 
> If you want, though, here's a list of the other hotels nearby: http://newark.airporthotelguide.com/airporthotels.html
> 
> The Ramada has a free shuttle to and from the airport, so any kind of transit that'll get you to the airport can get you to the hotel.Â Â Once you're in the airport, ring up the Ramada and they'll send a shuttle.



Oh no... this little maco is not hoofing it to the convention site again with a heavy backpack. Not like AC where I got off the bus, walked to the hotel, then to the convention hall, walk some more, then walk back to the hotel getting lost. NEVER AGAIN!

And seriously, why would you book anywhere else other than the ramada at 79 bucks a night when everywhere esle is $100+? Well, other than being booked solid that is. 

Oh and for helping me with this info I'm at your disposal if you need to "light a fire" unter that company's collective ass.


----------



## Cray (Jan 8, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> And seriously, why would you book anywhere else other than the ramada at 79 bucks a night when everywhere esle is $100+? Well, other than being booked solid that is.



From my side of the table, the hotel being booked solid is just about the best problem I could hope for!  But hey...the sooner you book a room, the less likely you'll have to hoof it :wink:



> Oh and for helping me with this info I'm at your disposal if you need to "light a fire" unter that company's collective ass.



Nah, it'll all be sorted out by tonight anyway.  Thanks, though!


----------



## shy_matsi (Jan 9, 2007)

In NJ we also have weekly furmeets every thursday  
And we have planned a furmeet to Atlantic City NJ recently, for Jan 20th! 
For more info check the local mailing list: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/newjerseyfurs/ 
or you can also check the Live Journal  
http://community.livejournal.com/newjerseyfurs


----------



## RailRide (Jan 12, 2007)

Cray said:
			
		

> The Ramada has a free shuttle to and from the airport, so any kind of transit that'll get you to the airport can get you to the hotel.Â Â Once you're in the airport, ring up the Ramada and they'll send a shuttle.



I hope a little more detail goes into the public transportation info (when it gets posted). For example, at the Newark Airport train station, if I'm not mistaken, boarding the monorail requires having an airline ticket.
Perhaps a list of buses one can catch into the airport from nearby commuter rail stations (or even NYC)

---PCJ


----------



## Cray (Jan 12, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> I hope a little more detail goes into the public transportation info (when it gets posted). For example, at the Newark Airport train station, if I'm not mistaken, boarding the monorail requires having an airline ticket.



We do have some travel info up there now, but you're right, there's no much up there about public transportation (aside from the fact that it exists).  I'll actually be meeting with our hotel rep tomorrow, so I'll add public transportation to my list of things to get more info about.

Thanks!


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jan 12, 2007)

I was looking into the monorail, you can buy a pass for it online through amtrak and NJ transit I believe.


----------



## Egryn (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok everyone I was checking on priceline for airfare and packages just to let you all know that the Ramada Inn has a direct shuttle to and from the Airport so don't worry everything is taken care of on that end. 
Just to let you all know I would watch your asses Newark NJ is like Harlem. Trust me I am when I say I am coming. Also at a leter time when I book my flight I will let you all know when I am coming in and I have no problem hanging around the airport for an hour to meet up with any of you guys so we are not coming in like a bunch of hoodlums and anyways safety in numbers. really if you all can group up I would do so. 

That reminds me is anyone if coming from Spokane Washington let me know I have no problems arranging my flight to match yours.


----------



## Cray (Feb 1, 2007)

Egryn said:
			
		

> Just to let you all know I would watch your asses Newark NJ is like Harlem.



The area around our hotel and the airport is really no worse than Philadelphia (or Pittsburgh, for that matter) and those cities seem to be serving Anthrocon just fine 

That being said, in _any_ major city, it's wise to always be aware of your surroundings, and to always go out in groups.  I'd give the same advice for New York City, Boston, or even Spokane.


----------



## Egryn (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh definately I am not saying anything like that but with the world today and some people(no offense to anyone) it is best just to out it out there. I never have gone to a con and left alone not even when I was in the JSA in high school


----------



## RailRide (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm going to have to amend my remarks about the airport monorail...It's extra fare to ride it from the NJT/Amtrak station, but your fare is included in the train ticket.

Going into the airport then requesting a shuttle is the *best* possible option next to actually driving out there, since the nearest NJT local bus stop is way out past the hotel (still on the highway), and getting to the hotel from there involves walking through a residential neighborhood and across the hotel's parking lot from the farthest possible point (no sidewalks along the route the bus travels on in that area). And don't get me started on the return trip...I _still_ haven't found where the bus stops going back


----------

